# Solved: MS Exchange Server 2003



## foxxorcist (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all.

Having problems receiving emails on all accounts for our domain. Emails can be sent without a problem, however external domains cannot send emails to my domain. Error message for mails that bounce back:

_Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550-mail-iy0-f173.google.com [209.85.210.173] is currently not permitted to
550-relay through this server. Perhaps you have not logged into the pop/imap
550-server in the last 30 minutes or do not have SMTP Authentication turned on
550 in your email client. (state 14).​_
As far as I can see everything is fine and should be working. I've allowed anonymous access in the SMTP VIRTUAL SERVER and have no relay restrictions in place. DNS settings also seem correct for my domain, able to ping my server (http://who.is). Windows firewall (temporarily) disabled. 

Google searches didn't help much except for a few guides which I followed on how to configure Exchange Server. No Luck. Majority of forums and sites provide help for configuring the clients, which is not where the problem lies here. Any ideas will be HIGHLY appreciated as I've run out of ideas to get it back to a working state again. I've never actually posted for help but seems Im totally out of luck this time. :extremelyconfusedpleasehelplol:


----------



## foxxorcist (Jul 27, 2011)

Managed to fix it! If anyone else has MS Exchange email problems, check out this great diagnostic website:
www.testexchangeconnectivity.com

Seems like my server was too 'open' and I had to set some limitations for it to work again.


----------

